# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  The funniest dream you've had

## tekmo

Hey everyone, I'd like to know what's the funniest dream you've had, I remember I was walking in my school in my dream, and every time I'd reach in my pockets, my pants kept pulling themselves down, If I would try to pull the up, they would just go down even further.

Please share yours  :smiley:

----------


## Silent_Lucidity

I've had plenty. :p The first dream that sprang to mind just now was when I dreamt of this AC/DC concert. Angus's hair was green and Brian's hair was blue, and he said that the next song was called "Dirty Harry" and the audience cheered upon hearing that. So he started playing accordion and sang, hahaha.

----------


## tekmo

> I've had plenty. :p The first dream that sprang to mind just now was when I dreamt of this AC/DC concert. Angus's hair was green and Brian's hair was blue, and he said that the next song was called "Dirty Harry" and the audience cheered upon hearing that. So he started playing accordion and sang, hahaha.



LOL, that's funny, Dirty harry.

----------


## Wavefunction

I had one where anytime I look towards an uphill slope, it changed to down. Basically everything was downhill. Too bad I didn't have a bike  :Sad:

----------


## cygnus

oh man, a few nights ago I had a dream where I was "in" a documentary about Mongolia. In the first scene it panned accross a town and this narrator (imagine Walter Chronkite) says 
"A place...where people fasten blankets to their roofs..." 
I don't know where that came from.

----------


## Wavefunction

> oh man, a few nights ago I had a dream where I was "in" a documentary about Mongolia. In the first scene it panned accross a town and this narrator (imagine Walter Chronkite) says 
> "A place...where people fasten blankets to their roofs..." 
> I don't know where that came from.



Some people have retarded DCs  ::imslow:: . I wish I had some, all of mine are really smart.

----------


## Fale55

Yea I had a dream that I was outside with some friends at like 1:00 am playing hotwheels in the driveway... I stopped playing with hotwheels 7 years ago.

The dream started out on the road to LA and once we got there there was a secret road to get there so we took the "secret road" and then there was a sign up next to a dead corn field "Hollywood" it was so funny because when we were walking around there I saw Rob Schneider walking around alone in the field talking to himself....

----------


## Starry Knight

Most of my dreams aren't funny while I'm dreaming...for some reason I take them dead seriously.  Waking up, however, the halirity of it all is so apparent.  Like a dream about how I made love to a girl with my finger, but it turned out to be a button on my blanket.  LOL.

----------


## Maroon_Sweater

The funniest dream I ever had was of me and my friend Kevin in Ninja costumes, and we were running around the school schooting the staff with tennis-ball guns. ^.^

----------


## wackomacko

i had a really funny one, i was in a dark room then this man came out of the wall and startes suffocating me. it was hilarious

----------


## DANVb329

> Most of my dreams aren't funny while I'm dreaming...for some reason I take them dead seriously.  Waking up, however, the halirity of it all is so apparent.  Like a dream about how I made love to a girl with my finger, but it turned out to be a button on my blanket.  LOL.



Dreams like that happen to me all the time and it pisses me off lol

----------


## Sandform

I had a dream the other day where I saw this girl who didn't really look like a whore...but she felt like she was one...  At my instinctive feeling of that I could only say "what the hell?"

At which point  a man standing next to me was like, "did you think she was a virgin?" lol
My DCs say funny things all the time.

----------


## Sugarglider11

The funiest dream I ever had was either the one with retarded flavored ice cream, or the dancing compitition I had with ben franklin... and lost. :wink2:

----------


## zoo york is cool

Hmm, a funny dream

well I guess mine would be when i was swimming in a lake surrounded by rubber duckies =p (the squeaky kind)

----------


## DeadDollKitty

My house exploded into a giant marshmallow

----------


## Fale55

> The funiest dream I ever had was either the one with retarded flavored ice cream, or the dancing compitition I had with ben franklin... and lost.



Lol; Did you take a lick?

----------


## Sugarglider11

> Lol; Did you take a lick?



no, but I really want to know in a ld, I'm just curious now

----------


## 27

I have alot of dreams that seem really funny at the time but seem really stupid after I wake up.

----------


## Incomplete

> i had a really funny one, i was in a dark room then this man came out of the wall and startes suffocating me. it was hilarious



You have a wonderful sense of humor... ::?:

----------


## zoo york is cool

> no, but I really want to know in a ld, I'm just curious now



haha im going to try that ice cream, two  scoops :wink2:

----------


## Sandform

Giant kitty cars!  hehe.  Giant cats on roller skates were driving on the roads from far away! =)

----------


## Sugarglider11

I had a funny one last night

There were these fish that when you squeezed them they made noise, and if they didn't make the noise right I had to get rid of them.

----------


## danhenry

Well. This is actually the only dream that I can really remember very clearly. But it was the MOST fun I've EVER had. There was me, and a few other people in this circular rock room, every 30 seconds or minute or so someone would yell "Zeus is coming!", a couple seconds later Posseidon came, and the room would flood. I would float up to the top, and then the room would drain. That happened about 3 or 4 times, until I walked into a hallway that just appeared and tried to jump across a black pit to a platform so that I could grab the axe.  :smiley:  It was awesome!

----------


## bluecow

One dream I had giant pink rats were attacking the small town that I live in, but a funnier one I could think of is when someone killed this friend of mind (i know, not funny) but then my other friend was on a roof or something and her dad threw something to her and she fell off and also died (but wait thats not the end) and then she came back as a warrior princess and avenged our other friends death? 
It sounds weird but it was hilarious especially since she was totally anime style when she came back complete with a weird pink leather outfit and massive sword  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Lord Toaster

I think I've posted this somewhere else on the forum, but my weirdest dream by far has to be this:

I was watching this documentry about these mermaids who lived underwater tied to these huge underwater columns. Then it showed how every so often, some giant underwater T-rexes would come and attack the mermaids, and then suddenly, I was a mermaid, and I was desparately trying to avoid them. It was actually preety scary.

Anyway I can't remember what happened next.

----------


## i_speel_good

When I dreamt that I dreamt that I was dreaming that I was dreaming.
It was really funny waking up 4 times  ::D:

----------


## Torcher

1- was on a navy battleship run by none other than Dubya, the GWB. At least it was run by him on paper. George's twin brother (who actually did all the work) was on the ship as well, and confessed to me that W didn't really do anything, and wasn't allowed to make any real decisions, because he was too dumb.

----------


## Animegal

> When I dreamt that I dreamt that I was dreaming that I was dreaming.
> It was really funny waking up 4 times



LMAO XD That seriously made me laugh  ::lol:: 

Hmm my funniest dream, i would say the dream where i looked out my windows...i have 2 windows in my room...one had a rainbow with a beautiful blue sky and birds.....the other had a gigantic orange monster with a wooden caveman mallet crushing the people while fire burnt everything and the sky was red  ::lol::  that one always makes me laugh lol

----------


## Advent Eye

I only had this one funny dream...I was walking in my backyard and I had to take a piss...I entered the barn that was close to the house (slightly different than the one in a real life) and just when I was about to do it, a man appeared in front of me, I turned around and climbed the ladders that took me to the second floor of the barn. I then tried to do it again but then some blonde kids all with blue eyes came there and started talking jokes about me. Then I woke up and went to the bathroom  :smiley:

----------


## Snowboy

> I only had this one funny dream...I was walking in my backyard and I had to take a piss...I entered the barn that was close to the house (slightly different than the one in a real life) and just when I was about to do it, a man appeared in front of me, I turned around and climbed the ladders that took me to the second floor of the barn. I then tried to do it again but then some blonde kids all with blue eyes came there and started talking jokes about me. Then I woke up and went to the bathroom



OK, that's not too funny.

I had a funny dream last night where I was near a trench on a beach filled with a foot or two of water and I was holding a blue, inflatable thing that was two connected rings. My friend was in the trench and holding the other end of it. The reason I was doing this was because he was afraid he would drown in the water. So every once in a while, he would just randomly fall into the water and start splashing around, so I had to pull him back up every time.

THE THREAD IS BACK TO LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## L33tsaber

Had to be either a) the one where I'm licking caramel off a spoon and wake up to find I was licking my pillow or b) the one where a bunch of people and I are storming a castle on horseback, and one of my friends goes, "I bet that castle's so tall because they eat crackers!"

----------


## Puffin

I can't think of many right now, although I'm sure I've had quite a few good ones.

I had this dream where I was in the mall, and there were midget people dressed in elf costumes... I decided to take a piss right there in the middle of the mall. The elves were walking around and instead of avoiding it, they kept walking into and slipping in this giant... lake of...  ::roll::

----------


## Velarious

I walked to the bathroom and checked the mirror and saw myself behind me, then i got pushed on to the ground and my clone tried to have me choke on toiletpaper.

----------


## Puffin

> I walked to the bathroom and checked the mirror and saw myself behind me, then i got pushed on to the ground and my clone tried to have me choke on toiletpaper.



Rofl

----------


## Snowboy

> I had this dream where I was in the mall, and there were midget people dressed in elf costumes... I decided to take a piss right there in the middle of the mall. The elves were walking around and instead of avoiding it, they kept walking into and slipping in this giant... lake of...







> I walked to the bathroom and checked the mirror and saw myself behind me, then i got pushed on to the ground and my clone tried to have me choke on toiletpaper.



 ::lol::  Those are funny! Keep teh funnies coming!

----------


## Dreamdreamdream17

The most recent one I had.... I was being held captive in this house, but luckily for me the captors couldn't come out in the daylight so slept. I took this opportuinity to escape, using a metal candle holder I tried to smash the window open. No such luck, just scratched it. Then I found out I had to force open this handle thing. It opened I jumped out of the window, feeling very proud... then looked to my right where I saw that the window next to the one I'd fought to break out of had been open all along. Felt like a right spoon.

----------


## Velarious

was having lunch at some school and i was watching ppl eat at the other table next to us, and i suddenly threw a large matress on to their table, i had no reason to and wasn't even lucid lol. oh and the receptionist from that school came to us really mad but somehow didn't notice it was me.

----------


## Snowboy

> The most recent one I had.... I was being held captive in this house, but luckily for me the captors couldn't come out in the daylight so slept. I took this opportuinity to escape, using a metal candle holder I tried to smash the window open. No such luck, just scratched it. Then I found out I had to force open this handle thing. It opened I jumped out of the window, feeling very proud... then looked to my right where I saw that the window next to the one I'd fought to break out of had been open all along. Felt like a right spoon.



Ha, that's good! Epic music playing, you break out of a prison, then you see you could have just climbed out of an open window that was just as accessible!  ::lmao::

----------


## MeltingShip

i Had a great one a wile back
I was in a safari cafeteria with my two DC friends and we saw Robin Williams eating at one of the tables. I had to meet him, so we went over and when we reached his table a rhino started charging toward all of us. I grabbed Robin by his shirt and pulled him out of the way.
We stood facing each other and i was like "You are Robin Williams!" and he replied to me, "Yeah, can i have your shirt?" 
Confused i took of my shirt and handed it to him; he smiled and walked away. 
My DC friend said "Dude.. Robin Williams"

----------


## whiterain

had a fckin hilarious moment last night when i was stabilising my dream by rubbing this guys afro. best thing was that he was absolutely cracking up while i was doing it and telling him it was a dream  ::D:

----------


## Puffin

> had a fckin hilarious moment last night when i was stabilising my dream by rubbing this guys afro. best thing was that he was absolutely cracking up while i was doing it and telling him it was a dream



LOL, best thing I've heard today.

----------


## 08Wolf08

I had several funny dreams, they're all in my dream journal. But the funniest so far was when I randomly Moonwalked across the hood of a semi truck.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Snowboy

> We stood facing each other and i was like "You are Robin Williams!" and he replied to me, "Yeah, can i have your shirt?" 
> Confused i took of my shirt and handed it to him; he smiled and walked away.









> had a fckin hilarious moment last night when i was stabilising my dream by rubbing this guys afro. best thing was that he was absolutely cracking up while i was doing it and telling him it was a dream



That could become DV's new stabilizing technique...  ::chuckle::

----------


## killawhale121

i was walking in the forest alone when all of a sudden the trees grew arms and legs and ran after me to try to catch me.i tried to get inside my house but when i was about to get inside the house started running away from me.it was the weirdest dream i ever had.

----------


## GrannyPigms

Flying halfway through a wall is funny, right?

Alaskan dream numero uno! The only one I might add. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## JoannaB

One of my funniest dreams ever I think was one in which I was a giant goose, too fat to fly or even waddle, and so I was just sitting the middle of a golf field. What a silly goose I was!

----------


## 101Volts

I'm not about to call it funny but I once dreamed a woman put a bra on a guy who laughed and turned into a werecat woman who was also the TF2 medic who looked male and then infected the mother who had turned into the TF2 Heavy.

I also dreamed that I, A male 21-year old, Was Rainbow Dash. Yes, I dreamed I was a cartoon Pegasus pony and that I flew into a tornado.

...

Do you even need television with things like this happening?

----------


## Empedocles

Here's one that stands out for me:

It's a sunny day, and I am in the living room watching the weather forecast on TV. They're saying it's gonna rain heavily. A few minutes later, it starts to rain... but not water. It's raining LITTLE WOODEN BIRDS! Similar to the ones you see jumping out of those old cuckoo clocks. Now it's still sunny weather, but these birds are just falling out of the sky like crazy... hundreds, thousands of them, and as their falling to the ground their little wooden wings are flapping. I go out to my balcony to catch some, and I bring them into the house. I look at them and they're truly wooden birds.

This dream really stood out to me, and I won't forget it as long as I'm alive. It was really strange, yet funny at the same time. The birds looked something like this: 

Except they had movable wings, which were also made out of wood. Crazy I tell you.

----------


## TheSheepCounter

I was in my neighborhood at night and my neighbors and I were trying to catch a giant man eating pomeranian that had teamed up with a giant spider.

----------


## gerdi

I once had this dream where i was walking near a forest and i see Weiner Heisnberg chopping down trees and looks all mad. So i go up to him and ask why is chopping down all the trees and he turns to me and says " I am trying to convince Bohr that his idea is stupid and that matrix mechanics is the correct model " .. so I say "well what does chopping down trees have to do with it?" and he looks at me and says " Well I would like to see Bohr prove that he can hear this!!" Then this squirrel comes up to us and says " I am Bohr !!" while throwing this nuts at his head and Hiensberg just went running out the woods screaming ... Woke up a bit dazed and confused. 

 ::holycrap::

----------


## duke396

Haha, great thread  :smiley: 

I just read about some retardedly stupid dream I had back in January.  The earth was trying to kill us all by sucking up hydrogen out of water and the atmosphere and blowing it out into space, creating balls of gas that it would ignite to make miniature suns.  I put together a kit for what I called "Vietnam Day" that included guns and knives and I was going to do something to help save everyone.  Then I came up with a plan to launch Al Gore into space and blow him up near one of the miniature suns to start a chain reaction and then ideally push the earth into a wider orbit to decrease global warming.

Then there was the God/Devil thing that was pretty funny... God was about to destroy Satan in something that resembled an electric chair. Jesus stepped in and broke the machine that Satan was in. Everyone was asking what happened and why, Jesus slapped Satan on the chest and said "This guy! He's saved my ass before!"

----------


## RobiZ

The most funniest dream for me was actually nothing funny. I was just laughing so hard with some other people , that I started to feel the sourness of laughing and started to cry. Then I woke up with those feelings in my bed. Felt amazing and weird to wake up in morning, like you were laughing as hard as you never had.

----------


## Vicarious

i Remember had a long time ago a dream which (it was what it comes to my mind now, i dont remember now anything like this dream) a Giant Evil "Monster" Dick, that know everything about me, information, my ID, and when i see that, i spend the whole dream running from it. the D wanted to kill me.

----------


## PowerfulDreamer

Mine wasn't so much funny, just really weird! 

I dreamt that Bart Simpson was posing in front of a giant bar of chocolate! (and I have a horrible feeling he might have been naked too!)  ::shock::

----------


## ProudasaPeacock

I had a dream I was in my sisters room, sitting on her bed, and a Caterpillar crawled on it and started telling me how it was in one of the Harry Potter films. It asked me if I like the Harry Potter films and I lied and said yes. A mouse then jumps up on the bed and starts talking to me about the economy. It was pretty weird.

----------


## gleixer

Btw I was telling this to my girlfriend so yeah.....

It started with me taking you to a concert  :smiley:  we were on the way and all of a sudden we get approhed by this hobo. He started to ask for some money say "If you give me money I will turn into slmiest most vile animal in the world, so we gave him some money and he turned into Bedari haha which to me is freakin hilarious because this was my chance to finally beat him up. So we kept going and going and finally got to the concert. And I was expecting to see a bouncer that was a bug mean guy, and I asked this clown. "Hey where is the bouncer? Me and my girl want to get in." Then he replied, "I am the bouncer fool" I had to  refrain myself from laughing as he everytime he left someone in he squeezed his nose and did a clown dance everytime someone passed by. So we got inside and the band Of Mice and Men.......were literally Mice......and men
 Then we were insside our house watching TV and you were snuggled up against me and we were just relaxing  :smiley:  then this weird documentary came on and it was titled "Peanut Butter....the world's gold" And we kept watching because we were both curious and Mr Ding  Dong appeared on the screen and apparently in my dream he was a peanut butter specialist because on the bottom right corner it said " Ding Dong, specialist"  (rofl)  Then he starts to say (and I am misspelling it on purpose this is how he said it) "You ma have tote peanut bootter is ony a fud BUT yjou R WONG!
Then he said "Peanut Booter is key to world unger, peanut booter is fasta than horse wen it grow wing and fly, peanut booter is king of the world, all hail peanut booter." And we were dying of laughter in the dream it was so funny
Then they started giving all these testimonials about how peanut butter was a superhero and this one guy goes. "Man I don't know where I would be without peanut butter. One day I was sitting down and this guy was walking past me not even paying attention to me. So I threw my jar of peanut butter at him and didn't even hit him.........Peanut butter had saved my life" ......the man had literally thrown a jar of peanut butter at a complete stranger, then another one was this lady holding a jar of peanut butter saying, "Man I don't know where I would be without peanut spread....and you could hear Mr. Dong yelling "NUUUUUUU IT IS PRONOUNCE PEANUT BOOOOTER." Which made me laugh so hard then she went on saying "Peanut butter is my life, so I decided to marry him, and we have been married for 10 years now. We are expecting little peanut butter babies" Whcih was completely false btw haha this woman literally had ""sex"" with a jar peanut butter then I woke up laughing and wanted to share this with you

----------


## megaman

(I'm black) I have to let you guys no that for this dream makes sense. 
I had a dream my whole family turned white and we lived as an unfortunately racist white family. We would make jokes about every race out there. (I do not support racism) And then my mom read the news and was like, we need to get out of here ASAP. I kept asking why and she would not tell me. After she came out of the shower she told me what was wrong. She said "The black people got out of jail, we need a place to hide" I said okay. As soon as we opened the door to leave a black dude came in a started to strangle me. I started screaming "The NIGGAS ARE HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!" 
I am so sorry it is funny but incredibly racistI i have weird dreams. I woke up laughing the most i have ever laughed before though.

----------


## DreamCrusader

I decided to steal  a Silver necklace in a mansion,  that i later found out was owned by a black dragon while trying to sneak out.   The dragon stood in the door way, lit up a cig and said.  "Don't make me have to chase your ass."   I looked at him for a moment and then made a dash for the window, while the dragon said. " You little dick, what did i just say!?"  I went through the window  head first, and then everything went black with the sound of glass shards breaking, and the echoing voice of the dragon saying. " I hope that hurt, twit."   I then suddenly woke up with a headache, laughing a little to myself.

----------


## FuzzyPotatoes

My funniest and weirdest dream was quite long actually, it involves David Walliams and Alan Carr (people in the UK will know them). 

The dream consists off me on a school trip, I'm in a group with 3 other people and we are invited to stay over at David Walliams apartment. So it's not weird so far as I'm just sitting on his sofa.

Towards the end of the dream it gets weird as we're getting ready to leave his apartment, and I check if I'm wearing underwear, I'm not. And as I ask "where are my boxers" I see alan Carr laughing in the background and holding them up. 

Ofc I understand in the morning how weird and perverted this dream is.

----------


## Jacen

We were living in Call of Duty Zombies world and we were just trying to survive. I was a bony skeleton and My brother was Santa Claus.

----------


## MonoF9

My funniest dream ever, was about me watching like a bodybuilding you tuber, who was making a how to video on measuring your body parts to see how much muscle you were gaining, he was doing very detailed explanations on how to do it. He then started talking about the intimate parts, and said that people should also measure muscle gains in your penis, by sticking a metal tube into your urethra. He started demonstrating it, and started screaming because of the pain. I suddenly woke up and noticed I was laughing while asleep!

----------


## duke396

Holy crap I have no emoticon worthy of portraying the face I made when I read that

(to MonoF9)

----------


## MonoF9

hahaha, Im not the type of person who laughs at other people falling or hurting themselves. what was funny to me, was that this guy was an idiot and he was trying to measure penis muscle gains with a tube inside him, also the fact that he was convinced that it was good for people to measure this.

----------


## Sammoo

The funniest dream I had involved my cool teacher raising a blunt to the sky and yelling, "who wants to get high as fuck?!" and everyone in the class went ,"YAY!!!!" I thought it was hilarious

----------


## LimeWik

I once had a dream where I was being chased by evil milk cartons that laughed like Morgan Freeman.

----------


## Hitokage

Today I had a nice vivid LD and I was like: "Let's go to rob a bank!" Just wanted to try it in GTA style.
Came into the bank and went to the desk. The lady asked me what do I want and I told her "To rob this bank, I have actually a bomb in my bag and a weapon hidden here."
She answered: "Ok just a moment."
And started to look for my name in their database and prepared some paper for me to sign in order to rob the bank. -_-
Just imagine that, a bank robber waiting at the desk for the lady to do all the bank robbing transactions  ::D:

----------


## Intet

In my second-most-recent LD, I stabilized the dream by eating a piece of bleu cheese.

----------


## xFallenKnight53

Actually I am going to change this, I started remembering some. I had one dream that was all about Vodka and I got drunk and jumped of a cliff and flew/glided down to this beach where there was more vodka. Another dream was I was at my schools football field with my gym class and this jet flew overhead and dropped water all over the field. I wrote about a dream in my DJ I had recently where I punched my teacher in the face and the whole class stood up cheering for me.

----------


## 101Volts

> Today I had a nice vivid LD and I was like: "Let's go to rob a bank!" Just wanted to try it in GTA style.
> Came into the bank and went to the desk. The lady asked me what do I want and I told her "To rob this bank, I have actually a bomb in my bag and a weapon hidden here."
> She answered: "Ok just a moment."
> And started to look for my name in their database and prepared some paper for me to sign in order to rob the bank. -_-
> Just imagine that, a bank robber waiting at the desk for the lady to do all the bank robbing transactions



Yeah, things like this have happened in awake life. It didn't work.

----------


## CelticMagician

Oh boy... I've had a number of very amusing scenarios in my dreams, but I think the funniest (and weirdest) dream I've had by far was where I was watching this fashion show of sorts where a bunch of ladies in really high-fashioned attire were exiting out of cars onto a red carpet, Hollywood style as best I can describe it. Anyway, at one point a woman wearing a white dress steps out of a vehicle and there's this high-pitched screech of excitement from the crowd. The audience goes silent and turns to reveal this lanky-looking man dressed in a tank top and miniskirt; accompanied with high heels, fishnet and a fancy hat with a feather in it (granted, he looked really fab imo, albeit out of place with the rest of the dream) - then he proceeded to proclaim: "OH MY GOD! IT'S AUDREY HEPBURN IN A SPLEEN!"

I woke up right after that and I can tell you I was both terribly confused and amused at the same time and still wonder to this day what the heck my brain was trying to process in order to come up with that particular line of dialogue.

----------


## 101Volts

I can't say I find it funny, but maybe you will:

Years ago when I was into collecting video games I often dreamed about finding many games that just plain don't exist in waking life, at ridiculously affordable prices. Eventually I started realizing this was happening in-dream and started getting mad and at the same time somewhat lucid; "This is just a dream!"

Another time I dreamed Kurt Cobain, after a concert, was in a Sonic The Hedgehog costume and then he died and someone tried propping the body up like Weekend at Bernie's to make it seem as if he wasn't dead. (No, it wasn't Courtney Love doing it; it was a man.) Then again maybe that one's not so funny, yet again - perspective. I don't find them funny at this post time.

----------


## 101Volts

> Btw I was telling this to my girlfriend so yeah.....
> 
> It started with me taking you to a concert  we were on the way and all of a sudden we get approhed by this hobo. He started to ask for some money say "If you give me money I will turn into slmiest most vile animal in the world, so we gave him some money and he turned into Bedari haha which to me is freakin hilarious because this was my chance to finally beat him up. So we kept going and going and finally got to the concert. And I was expecting to see a bouncer that was a bug mean guy, and I asked this clown. "Hey where is the bouncer? Me and my girl want to get in." Then he replied, "I am the bouncer fool" I had to  refrain myself from laughing as he everytime he left someone in he squeezed his nose and did a clown dance everytime someone passed by. So we got inside and the band Of Mice and Men.......were literally Mice......and men
>  Then we were insside our house watching TV and you were snuggled up against me and we were just relaxing  then this weird documentary came on and it was titled "Peanut Butter....the world's gold" And we kept watching because we were both curious and Mr Ding  Dong appeared on the screen and apparently in my dream he was a peanut butter specialist because on the bottom right corner it said " Ding Dong, specialist"  (rofl)  Then he starts to say (and I am misspelling it on purpose this is how he said it) "You ma have tote peanut bootter is ony a fud BUT yjou R WONG!
> Then he said "Peanut Booter is key to world unger, peanut booter is fasta than horse wen it grow wing and fly, peanut booter is king of the world, all hail peanut booter." And we were dying of laughter in the dream it was so funny
> Then they started giving all these testimonials about how peanut butter was a superhero and this one guy goes. "Man I don't know where I would be without peanut butter. One day I was sitting down and this guy was walking past me not even paying attention to me. So I threw my jar of peanut butter at him and didn't even hit him.........Peanut butter had saved my life" ......the man had literally thrown a jar of peanut butter at a complete stranger, then another one was this lady holding a jar of peanut butter saying, "Man I don't know where I would be without peanut spread....and you could hear Mr. Dong yelling "NUUUUUUU IT IS PRONOUNCE PEANUT BOOOOTER." Which made me laugh so hard then she went on saying "Peanut butter is my life, so I decided to marry him, and we have been married for 10 years now. We are expecting little peanut butter babies" Whcih was completely false btw haha this woman literally had ""sex"" with a jar peanut butter then I woke up laughing and wanted to share this with you



Ahhhahaha, I know a particular cartoon character who would... Well... (for most of the Peanut Butter part) Love this... Are you sure you don't have a time machine or something of the sort?

Horse Wife

----------


## LiLeila

Maybe these are more like "wtf" but still:

1. I had a chinchilla who ran away all the time. Then my aunt's cat gave birth to a small man doll which was also a chinchilla.

2. I was looking for sweaters in the forest. Then, wearing jeans, blouse and veil I left the garage with my mom.

3. It's hard to say what was going on but there was a lots of dead cows. Instead of grass. To the horizon.

4. I drove a car, enter with it to the aiport. Someone was fighting. Then I was teleported to one of them house. His wife made him a soup (krupnik) and he didn't like it. 

5. I was taking photos of white koala/panda but when I approached to her she said to me "why do you think that I'm not gonna hurt you?". Then I ran away.

6. I had a talking (only with me) llama in my garden and my mom doesn't know about her. So I told her (llama) that she can't left this garden, she agreed. Then I forgot to feed her but she was ok, my mom found out about her tho. Then my sister wanted to shoot her with a rifle and I jumped on her screaming "Noooooooo!". (I didn't wrote down this dream, that's the shame)

----------


## PixCaliTropic

I've had several dreams in the past that nowadays sound funny when I think about them, although it's really hard for me to decide which one of them is the funniest of all. Seriously, I can't decide between the one where I was downtown and this osprey was running alongside me on the sidewalk...or when the Captain of the Axiom wanted to play baseball so everyone on board gathered to watch the game, only to find out in the middle somewhere that the whole thing was being interrupted by Squidward who had come onstage to give a speech...or the one where a bunch of LEGO minifigures had shown up to a basketball game with no pants on...or the one where I was in this combination history/Spanish class, and one of the critters up on that giant screen was that of a snake which kept jumping up and down and was wearing a sombrero...or the one where I was at this giant mall setting and Casper the Friendly Ghost was over at the clothing section...or the one where just before I climbed down a ladder that went through a hole in the floor and led to a cafeteria-like setting, I looked outside and saw a miniature snow-nado...or the one where all of these huge piles of giant plastic shopping bags kept on causing all these traffic jams...or when me and some others were driving down the roads and in the distance were a trio (or pair) of tornadoes that stopped in place and started doing this really weird dance thing while their tops slowly sank to the ground...or this one I recently had where we had a huge flock of chickens and they started to rub against this young girl's legs like cats would do to their owners when they purr...or when a bald Biff was standing in an alleyway and he turned into a ghost (with Doc and Marty standing next to their DeLorean and watching from behind)...or even the one where I had looked out the van window and there was a German Shepard riding on top of a pig...

And a whole bunch of other weird dreams I've had that sound pretty silly whenever I think of them. Or that they do usually seem kinda silly whenever I look back at them...

*See that? I told you I couldn't make up my mind! :Big laugh: ***

----------

